# Long term rentals property management company recomendations



## pjeterschornstein (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey all, I have an apartment in Athens center and am looking for a long term rentals property management to manage it while I'm away. So far I managed to find one and most of the others deal with Airbnb ext. I also rather have a recommendation from someone then a google search.
Again, I'm looking for long term rentals and NOT Airbnb.
Thanks!


----------

